# Squirrel Creek Layout Progress



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

had some free time today, and figured I may as well put some fascia on... just enough to cover the exposed plywood sides of the framing, and around 3/8" above to give a little possible derail protection.. I decided on using 1/8" mdf, as it was going to be caulked and stapled directly to the plywood in most of the run..
There will be no added switches, holders, or shelves, so I will have a 'snag free" aisle 40" wide..
looks more finished now, a little sanding and paint, should be 'good enough'


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

that looks pretty good


----------

